# Still testing the photo box...



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Still working with the toy. I think I need more lights still. Sad part, is that I had 9 different batteries for my camera...and all of them were dead ) =

The first one is what I purchased at Belicoso's with Chris. The second is just a shot of what is left of my lancero collection.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

are you setting up a light cube type thing? I have been looking at a few for small products (cigars included).....


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

What are you using for lights?


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea, my girlfriend bought me one of these, and one of these.

These were me trying out the smaller one. The 24" tent is really slick, but it just takes up way too much space in the trailer. The 17" tent is spring loaded and collapses down really small. I still need to actually get lights. For these I used a halogen work light, clamped to the ceiling!

I also plan to use it quite a bit for food photography (this was before I moved the light to the ceiling)


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shots Justin,that pizza made me hungry


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I just ate, but I could go for some pizza too!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Giordanos in Chicago ( = When I met up with Matt, I saw the place right across the street from the B&M. We had to order it for dinner before I went to catch up with Chris. We didn't even get through 2 slices each, and were STUFFED. The medium pizza made it through 3 meals for us-yay stuffed pizza!

If anyone has light suggestions, please let me know. We are going rounds discussing them-and not getting very far. I'm trying to set this up on a dresser top, so I am looking for small lights. She has, once again, rejected my 'lets decorate the room in the theme of a p0rno set' idea-so I can't have lights and cameras all over the place ) =


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Some nice pictures there.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

What's your camera set-up?


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Need to work on the white balance. . . Temperature

The cigars look wonderful!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up!! Pick up some more, your photos will be better!! :roflmao:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice pics.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Try using a white towel as a back ground--seems to work for me--


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man, these are awesome pics and smokes !!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> Yea, my girlfriend bought me one of these, and one of these.
> 
> These were me trying out the smaller one. The 24" tent is really slick, but it just takes up way too much space in the trailer. The 17" tent is spring loaded and collapses down really small. I still need to actually get lights. For these I used a halogen work light, clamped to the ceiling!
> 
> I also plan to use it quite a bit for food photography (this was before I moved the light to the ceiling)


Cool, are you using photoshop? That sounds like a awesome setup. Looks like your color balance might be off a little which levels or curves will take care of in a snap. I did some small food photography a couple of weeks ago, wish I could get my hands on some more. I would look at strobes over hot lights, espceally if you are shooting food, that way it doesn't get cooked twice. i love photography, have fun with it and keep the photos coming:biggrin:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice pics! Giordano's is awsome pizza! I didn't even know that their was one across the street. Thank's for the heads up!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice pics guys! Victor...the angles you chose on those pics are great man! Very well done...


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that complimented the pictures!



vivalanation734 said:


> What's your camera set-up?


Canon 10D with a 28-135 lens. I can never get it to work in macro mode ) =



cigarjunkie02 said:


> Need to work on the white balance. . . Temperature


I never managed to learn the camera. I can put it into sports mode, and turn off the flash-that's about it ) =



tobacmon said:


> Try using a white towel as a back ground--seems to work for me--


The box has multiple back drops. In the cigar shots, I *was* using the white one. The jacked up lighting (and apparently white balance) make it look a lot darker then it is.



Vic81 said:


> Cool, are you using photoshop? That sounds like a awesome setup. Looks like your color balance might be off a little which levels or curves will take care of in a snap. I did some small food photography a couple of weeks ago, wish I could get my hands on some more. I would look at strobes over hot lights, espceally if you are shooting food, that way it doesn't get cooked twice. i love photography, have fun with it and keep the photos coming:biggrin:


Photoshop? No, not at all. I used to have it, then found out I only used it to crop. Now I just have ACDSee, and I just crop and rename my shots-that's the extent of my post editing. I really like your shots! I'm more into 'documentary' style pictures (that means, I'm not creative enough to take a clever shot like yours).



matt3 said:


> Nice pics! Giordano's is awsome pizza! I didn't even know that their was one across the street. Thank's for the heads up!


As you walk out of Burning Leaf, look straight across 59-and it's right there. On the far right hand side of the building with Panera.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> Thanks to everyone that complimented the pictures!
> 
> Canon 10D with a 28-135 lens. I can never get it to work in macro mode )


Check out the Canon 50mm macro 2.5 or one of the other 50mm primes. They are pretty cheap and take great shots, highly recommend getting one. I have the macro 2.5 and love it, it's the lense I used in those food shots.

check it out: Canon 50mm Info


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Well you have a nice camera... not to sound like a jerk, but the best way to become a better photographer is to read your manual. That way you'll know how to white balance, and such. Trust me... grab a cigar and sit down with your camera and manual and you'llbe good to go.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes--I like how our guys want to take professional photos so we can all drool harder


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Check out the Canon 50mm macro 2.5 or one of the other 50mm primes. They are pretty cheap and take great shots, highly recommend getting one. I have the macro 2.5 and love it, it's the lense I used in those food shots.
> 
> check it out: Canon 50mm Info


Not bad, those look nice, I've just never managed to convince myself that I really need another lens. While mine might not be ideal...I just can't seem to put another $200 into a camera that I don't even know how to use, haha!


vivalanation734 said:


> Well you have a nice camera... not to sound like a jerk, but the best way to become a better photographer is to read your manual. That way you'll know how to white balance, and such. Trust me... grab a cigar and sit down with your camera and manual and you'llbe good to go.


I've tried, oh how I've tried. The manual, digital photography books, how to take a simple picture books, etc. I can never make it through those things ) = I guess I need to find one specifically on macro shots, so I can read specifically what I need to know to enhance the shots that I am taking.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had problems with white balance in my light box as well. The backgrounds continue to come out blue. If I can just get a nice neutral background that is easy to remove with Photoshop, I'll be better off. I am closely monitoring the tips here so I can use them as well.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

leafandale said:


> I've had problems with white balance in my light box as well. The backgrounds continue to come out blue. If I can just get a nice neutral background that is easy to remove with Photoshop, I'll be better off. I am closely monitoring the tips here so I can use them as well.


Are you using auto white balance or a custom one? I try to use the present ones that apply to my situation. There are several ways to eliminate a color cast in PS with one or two clicks. I've been using lightroom lately and it also does a nice job. For lightroom check out this site: Free Lightroom videos and tips


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know if what I was playing with was specifically the white balance settings, but in my opinion, the whit looks a bit more balanced...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit!!!!!


----------

